

Google's Founding Philosophy: Ten things we know to be true - rblion
http://www.google.com/intl/en/corporate/tenthings.html

======
rblion
“The perfect search engine,” says co–founder Larry Page, “would understand
exactly what you mean and give back exactly what you want.”

